# Residence registration requirements



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

I have read various threads scattered around the internet on requirements for residence registration. It is usually mentioned that there is nothing officially laid down and consequently the requirements will vary from region to region.

We asked at our nearest Oficina de Extranjeros and a policeman told us a bank statement showing €6,000 per person would be needed. I'd never heard such a figure before but, OK, if that's what they want that's what they'll get.

The question is, do I need to transfer this from the UK (I'd rather not) or will a UK bank statement suffice? :confused2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

deefitz said:


> I have read various threads scattered around the internet on requirements for residence registration. It is usually mentioned that there is nothing officially laid down and consequently the requirements will vary from region to region.
> 
> We asked at our nearest Oficina de Extranjeros and a policeman told us a bank statement showing €6,000 per person would be needed. I'd never heard such a figure before but, OK, if that's what they want that's what they'll get.
> 
> The question is, do I need to transfer this from the UK (I'd rather not) or will a UK bank statement suffice? :confused2:


If you have it in a UK bank they will want the bank statement legally translated

It's much easier ( & probably cheaper) to move it to your Spanish bank account & give them copies of statements for that. You can always move it back if you want to, though if you're living here, it's easier to keep your day to day funds here.

The 6,000€ per person is an oft-quoted figure, in fact 

MOVING TO SPAIN â€“ WHAT TO DO & WHEN | Learn-Aprender


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you.

So these figures are always per person? There isn't a figure for single people and another figure for couples? A figure for working age people, another for pensioners?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/residency-requirements-in-spain


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

deefitz said:


> Thank you.
> 
> So these figures are always per person? There isn't a figure for single people and another figure for couples? A figure for working age people, another for pensioners?


for pensioners, the pension is considered sufficient


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

So pensioners don't need 6K in the bank?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

deefitz said:


> So pensioners don't need 6K in the bank?


they shouldn't 

the extranjería will ask to see proof that they receive the pension & ideally that it finds its way into a Spanish bank account, either directly or by a regular transfer from a UK account - & the S1 covers the healthcare requirement

did you read the link? 

it's explained there


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes, I read the link. It does say proof of a "regular income" but that is a gov.uk site and I'm sure they would be first to admit their advice will likely differ to what actually happens.

I think to be on the safe side we'll transfer a lump to our Spanish account so that it is in the bank along with our monthly transfers.

Thank you.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

deefitz said:


> Yes, I read the link. It does say proof of a "regular income" but that is a gov.uk site and I'm sure they would be first to admit their advice will likely differ to what actually happens.
> 
> I think to be on the safe side we'll transfer a lump to our Spanish account so that it is in the bank along with our monthly transfers.
> 
> Thank you.


Here the requirements differ from island to island, here EHIC production will satisfy the health requirements. Income not sure about that, but the authorities will bend over backwards to enroll new residents and get them on the Padron, the diminishing population, 45%, due to the recession and the Volcanoes, has worried them somewhat, offices are under threat of closure and the employees will either lose there jobs or maybe have to move to another island. Dogs and Cats can obtain resident status here


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Hepa said:


> Here the requirements differ from island to island, here EHIC production will satisfy the health requirements. Income not sure about that, but the authorities will bend over backwards to enroll new residents and get them on the Padron, the diminishing population, 45%, due to the recession and the Volcanoes, has worried them somewhat, offices are under threat of closure and the employees will either lose there jobs or maybe have to move to another island. Dogs and Cats can obtain resident status here


Whilst they might do this, please be aware that it's not legal and could be reversed at a moments notice!

Similarly, registering non-residents on the padron - a no, no.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

deefitz said:


> Yes, I read the link. It does say proof of a "regular income" but that is a gov.uk site and I'm sure they would be first to admit their advice will likely differ to what actually happens.
> 
> I think to be on the safe side we'll transfer a lump to our Spanish account so that it is in the bank along with our monthly transfers.
> 
> Thank you.


I meant the link I gave you


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes thank you. It still seems the actual requirements are chosen at random by each extranjeria. Despite being pensioners (which you say _should_ be sufficient) I think we'll have to transfer extra funds to Spain just to jump through their hoops.


----------



## jamoct (Nov 6, 2015)

I've been to the Extranjeria (Barcelona, Murcia), and the lady told us I need to have 8,000 Euros plus a private health insurance OR my husband's work contract. Just to be sure, have some 7,000-8,000 Euros in your bank account. Initially, when my husband inquired over the phone, the amount needed was 5,000 Euros, then at the oficina, 8,000 Euros.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jamoct said:


> I've been to the Extranjeria (Barcelona, Murcia), and the lady told us I need to have 8,000 Euros plus a private health insurance OR my husband's work contract. Just to be sure, have some 7,000-8,000 Euros in your bank account. Initially, when my husband inquired over the phone, the amount needed was 5,000 Euros, then at the oficina, 8,000 Euros.


Is that each or jointly?

As stated before, each extranjaria interprets the requirements differently so the figures are bound to vary.


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

jamoct said:


> I've been to the Extranjeria (Barcelona, Murcia), and the lady told us I need to have 8,000 Euros plus a private health insurance OR my husband's work contract. Just to be sure, have some 7,000-8,000 Euros in your bank account. Initially, when my husband inquired over the phone, the amount needed was 5,000 Euros, then at the oficina, 8,000 Euros.


To add to snikpoh's comment, are either of you retired? State pensioners?

It would be much simpler if there was a countrywide requirement that all offices had to abide by. Something written somewhere would be a good start!

Crazy thing is, once you have met the requirements you don't need a single cent in the bank - nobody would care so long as you were supporting yourself.


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

If you are a married couple, I would also advise, if you are able, to use two separate bank accounts and apply as individuals for residencia, otherwise you will need to get your marriage certificate translated.


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

Chica22 said:


> If you are a married couple, I would also advise, if you are able, to use two separate bank accounts and apply as individuals for residencia, otherwise you will need to get your marriage certificate translated.


The separate accounts isn't going to happen so we will get the translation done as and when requested. Can they ask for any more? This is getting sillier each day :juggle:


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

It's also worth noting if you were born on a Wednesday BUT married on a different day and you are not going to be in Spain for less than 35 days in any month,the authorities will need proof you held a fishing licence prior to you becoming engaged.

Sod them Deefitz- just do like countless thousands of others and ignore it all..... 3,2,1

As I type my ignore the rules comment- I can just sense the gathering of angry forum members with pitchforks and burning torches


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Chica22 said:


> If you are a married couple, I would also advise, if you are able, to use two separate bank accounts and apply as individuals for residencia, otherwise you will need to get your marriage certificate translated.


We didn't have to show a marriage certificate but then we moved here a long time ago and things have changed a lot since then


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Chica22 said:


> If you are a married couple, I would also advise, if you are able, to use two separate bank accounts and apply as individuals for residencia, otherwise you will need to get your marriage certificate translated.



We applied for & obtained our, "Residencia," in 2013 at Fuengirola.

We are pensioners but were still required to show a balance of 6000€ for the two of us in our * joint * Spanish account - plus proof of incoming monthly pensions.

We have never been asked for sight of our marriage certificate & we are fully in the health system, via our S1's.

We asked what was required at the Police station, before attending our appointment. 

Just remember to photocopy each & every document.....many, many times 

They do not do it for you !!!!! If, you should fail on that one - they seem to get a kick out of sending you away to fulfil their photocopy criteria


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Chica22 said:


> If you are a married couple, I would also advise, if you are able, to use two separate bank accounts and apply as individuals for residencia, otherwise you will need to get your marriage certificate translated.


We were not asked for a marriage certificate we were asked for confirmation of health cover and funds, we showed a bank statement in English showing 50K sterling no translation required for anything. In fact we have never had to have anything translated


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

Allie-P said:


> We are pensioners but were still required to show a balance of 6000€ for the two of us in our * joint * Spanish account - plus proof of incoming monthly pensions.


6000€ each?


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

deefitz said:


> 6000€ each?



No, 6000€ which was the requirement, then !!!! for the two of us. They stipulated that this money should be in a Spanish bank account - which had to be bank stamped on the day.....


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

I have just checked out my 2013 post - which was the year that we registered for, 'residencia.'

We, also, had to show a monthly income, in our case pension payments, of 1000€. They deemed that amount sufficient for the two of us !!

Everywhere is different. Always best to check at the actual place where you will be registering. Otherwise, it can become a nightmare.

I saw several people turned away at the initial stage. An English speaking guy checks, prior to your appointment, that you have the required documentation. 

Many others, during the appointment, wasted their time arguing about 'insufficient' photocopies.......


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> We didn't have to show a marriage certificate but then we moved here a long time ago and things have changed a lot since then


This was requested at our Extranjeros Office last year, where a couple (the husband had two pensions incoming to a joint bank account) applied for residencia. The 'official' stated that as 'the wife was dependant on her husband's income, they needed proof that they were still married, ie marriage certificate translated into Spanish. The husband was issued with his residencia, the wife had to reapply. 

Just my view, but I think it would have been far easier to have had the two separate pensions (both over 6k) paid into two separate accounts, one in each name, apply for residencia as individuals, then close them afterwards!!!!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

If you mention to a Spaniard that you have a joint account with your wife - they are completely dumbfounded!!!!


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> If you mention to a Spaniard that you have a joint account with your wife - they are completely dumbfounded!!!!


Or just let them believe it is not a joint account  (my husband is Spanish, LOL)


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

Chica22 said:


> Just my view, but I think it would have been far easier to have had the two separate pensions (both over 6k) paid into two separate accounts, one in each name, apply for residencia as individuals, then close them afterwards!!!!


Just my view but that sounds far too complicated. Opening accounts, closing accounts... meh.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> If you mention to a Spaniard that you have a joint account with your wife - they are completely dumbfounded!!!!


When I went to a local notary's office to make a new Spanish will, I was talking to the guy there about what bank accounts we had and the fact that we had separate accounts rather than a joint one. He was very surprised that we were not signatories to each other's accounts, as he reckoned that was the norm in Spain. I've never had a joint bank account in my life and I'm not about to start now.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Me too. I trust OH with my life and money but you never know about the future.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> If you mention to a Spaniard that you have a joint account with your wife - they are completely dumbfounded!!!!


I have joint accounts with my Spanish husband, thank goodness. We are married in the bienes ganaciales regime.
He is studied economy, and I didn't.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I have joint accounts with my Spanish husband, thank goodness. We are married in the bienes ganaciales regime.
> He is studied economy, and I didn't.


Oops.
He studied economy.


----------

